# Reduzierkonus



## Philmn (5. März 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

hab mich im forum zu dem thema totgesucht und nix wirklich hilfreiches gefunden.
am do wird höchstwahrscheinlich meine neue totem vorbeigerattert kommen und will natürlich direkt eingebaut werden. allerdings hat sie ein 1 1/8 schaftrohr, der alte steuersatz ist für 1.5 maß ausgelegt.
Nun habe ich von verschiedenen möglichkeiten gehört. zum einen die des reduziersteuersatzes - is klar.
dann gibt es wohl noch reduzierhülsen, in die man einen 1 1/8 steuersatz bauen kann, auch nicht der weisheit letzter schluss, da nicht unbedingt billiger als ein reduziersatz. 
auf der alutech homepage ist ein reduzierkonus-set abgebildet, angeblich für den x-long. heißt also dass man einfach die scheben vom alten steuersatz gegen die von alutech ersetzt, ahead-kralle einschlägt und fertig? sprich ich kann meinen alten steuersatz behalten? woraus die nächste frage resultiert - zur zeit ist ein orbit xtreme pro 1.5 drin, passt das überhaupt?
und wie ist das mit meinem vorbau? gibts da auch etwas ähnliches, würd den gerne dran behalten..

danke schonmal für die mithilfe


----------



## TinglTanglTom (6. März 2007)

hi!

ich hätte noch reduzierhülsen daheim, die alus von alutech. hab das in kombination mit nem chris king steuersatz jahre lang gehabt und hatte nie probleme.
jedoch wenn du die hülse nimmst, brauchst andren steuersatz und vorbau sowieso, da adapter für vorbau von 1.5  auf 1.125 nich das wahre sind und sowas auch ned wirklich ne tolle lösung darstellt.

was ich mich halt frag warum du denn ned um alles in der welt ne totem mit 1.5 schaft nimmst wenns die eh gibt  das würde dir so viel ärger ersparen.

ob die reduzierhülsen auf den orbit passen weiß ich leider nicht. mit der frage musst du dich wohl direkt an alutech wenden, wobei ich nicht denke dass diese teile so zusammenpassen.

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (6. März 2007)

jo danke für die antwort, 
problem hat sich mal wieder von selbst gelöst, mein händler hat nen guten preis für den kompletteinbau gemacht und regelt das jetz für mich.   bei alutech war auch kein rat zu finden, antwort war aber auch eher negativ.

warum ich mirr die gabel nich in 1.5 hole? die totem is gebraucht und daher günstig, hätte niemals 900 fr das teil aufn tisch legen können..

is klar ne..


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. März 2007)

ach gebraucht, ok da muss man nehmen was man bekommt.
na dann viel spaß trotzdem damit


----------

